# I just got a Rain tattoo!



## apachewhitesox

Haha that is awesome  I wouldn't be able to put up with the pain I'm too much of a wimp.


----------



## SocietyJoe

it looks amazing.. but OUCH! 

HAHA, did it hurt!?


----------



## Sunny

Wow! That is amazing.

Looks great! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

I'm not gonna lie. It hurt like hell. Worth every cent I paid for too. Her front foot seems to be bent a tad awkwardly, but I can deal with it with flying colors. I'm am very pleased! I was worried he'd screw it up, but he didn't. I am happy.


----------



## Sunny

Yikes! It does look like it would be quite ouchy.

I just turned 18, so I'm hoping to get the outline of a jumping horse sometime soon.....just can't decide where!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

I was gonna put Spirit on there too, but that drove the price up to $400, so I'll add him to my other side later.


----------



## Sunny

Really? Sheesh!

That will look great, though, when you get Spirit. Wishing you a quick healing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

I have 2 weeks for it to heal. Can't scratch it if it itches. I have to pat it. Can't swim or soak it. All for two weeks. 

And really really. I'm hoping to make a Spirit addition.


----------



## CowgirlsR4Ever300

You can run water over it. Like when ur in the shower. That's what I did with all my tattoos. and also that looks awesome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

CowgirlsR4Ever300 said:


> You can run water over it. Like when ur in the shower. That's what I did with all my tattoos. and also that looks awesome.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah I know. And isn't it though? I'm quite proud of it.


----------



## CowgirlsR4Ever300

Its cool. Def not something I would have thought of or something a lot of people would get. 
I'm trying to figure out my next tattoo haha. I want a horse head on my shoulder with a quote. But haven't found anything I like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

CowgirlsR4Ever300 said:


> Its cool. Def not something I would have thought of or something a lot of people would get.
> I'm trying to figure out my next tattoo haha. I want a horse head on my shoulder with a quote. But haven't found anything I like.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I first walked in and told the dude what I wanted. And he was like "Are you serious?" I said "As a heart attack" It was quite funny. It was cause it wasn't the norm of what people usually get.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Way to jump all in and get a side piece for what sounds like your first tattoo. It looks low, but seems to still be on some ribs. Ribs hurt!


----------



## Katesrider011

It is low. I requested right there. Yeah It only went over a rib or two. But yikes that was painful. Except when he did the back part of it, that tickled. Then he rubbed that alcohol on it or whatever that stuff was. I bout died  JK but that huuuurrrrrrttttt. I didn't want it to be seen all the time, so I picked my side.


----------



## kitten_Val

Very cute one, Kates! BTW, is it permanent or you can wash it off with time? I'm always confused with tattoos...


----------



## Katesrider011

kitten_Val said:


> Very cute one, Kates! BTW, is it permanent or you can wash it off with time? I'm always confused with tattoos...


Thank you! It's permanent. Not temporary, and it was funny, The tattoo shop I got it at is used to people getting hardcore tattoos, skulls and crossbones, and such like that. When I said I wanted rain, the dude went "Are you serious" I was like "As a heart attack." I already knew I'd get that kind of reaction though so it didn't bother me.


----------



## Katesrider011

Double post. But thought I'd show yall the scene I modeled the tattoo after. 

When Spirit met rain for the very first time.


----------



## ItzKayley

Nice!  
It must have hurt alot... D;


----------



## VelvetsAB

_I found when the colour faded on mine, I liked it a bit more. It wasn't so...intense._

_Don't forget to put sunscreen on it, even if it is just on the tattoo, because it "helps" it from fading faster then if you didn't._

_Good tattoo though. Surprised at the price though. Mines post-it note size and was $300 or so...._


----------



## Katesrider011

VelvetsAB said:


> _I found when the colour faded on mine, I liked it a bit more. It wasn't so...intense._
> 
> _Don't forget to put sunscreen on it, even if it is just on the tattoo, because it "helps" it from fading faster then if you didn't._
> 
> _Good tattoo though. Surprised at the price though. Mines post-it note size and was $300 or so...._


 
How detailed is it? And thanks, I like it. It's now peeling and itchy so means it's healing. I'm ready for it to heal all the way, this itching that I can't scratch is annoying.


----------



## Jessabel

Very cool! Bet that hurt like a b*tch, though. lol It'll look awesome with Spirit on the other side.

I want to get one on my shoulder, but not for a while because my folks would probably disown me if I vandalized my body like that. :wink: I'm going to wait till I move out so they'll never be the wiser.


----------



## Katesrider011

Jessabel said:


> Very cool! Bet that hurt like a b*tch, though. lol It'll look awesome with Spirit on the other side.
> 
> I want to get one on my shoulder, but not for a while because my folks would probably disown me if I vandalized my body like that. :wink: I'm going to wait till I move out so they'll never be the wiser.


 
Thanks! And it did, and I think it'd look nice with the addition of Spirit as well. And I might add the eagle sometime too. 

I honestly told (didn't ask) Mom I was getting a tattoo and got it that weekend. It was my money and I was gonna spend it on what I wanted. I think she ended up liking it though. I think it's cute myself! I love tattoos, they say a lot about a person. Unfortunately if you want a nice job though, usually you'll have to put it where no one can see it all the time. 

See I knew a Spirit tattoo would be perfect for me because I am pretty much obsessed with the movie, I like Mustangs, Rain is like amazing. If only she were real. Call me weird, but when I die I want Spirit music and stuff played at my funeral. But hopefully I have a lOOONGGG time to worry about that.


----------



## tempest

Jessabel said:


> I want to get one on my shoulder, but not for a while because my folks would probably disown me if I vandalized my body like that.


That's the only thing keeping me from getting a tattoo. 

It looks awesome Kates, the tattoo artist did a really good job on it. When you get Spirit done you'll have to show us.


----------



## Poseidon

Ooooh! I love it! With Spirit, it'll look fantastic!

I love that movie so much. I watch it all the time. I have to get myself the soundtrack. My friend has it and plays it all the time. Also, it's fun to have a buckskin because I've gotten, "She looks like Spirit!" several times.


----------



## Jessabel

Katesrider011 said:


> Thanks! And it did, and I think it'd look nice with the addition of Spirit as well. And I might add the eagle sometime too.
> 
> I honestly told (didn't ask) Mom I was getting a tattoo and got it that weekend. It was my money and I was gonna spend it on what I wanted. I think she ended up liking it though. I think it's cute myself! I love tattoos, they say a lot about a person. Unfortunately if you want a nice job though, usually you'll have to put it where no one can see it all the time.
> 
> See I knew a Spirit tattoo would be perfect for me because I am pretty much obsessed with the movie, I like Mustangs, Rain is like amazing. If only she were real. Call me weird, but when I die I want Spirit music and stuff played at my funeral. But hopefully I have a lOOONGGG time to worry about that.


 Wish my parents were that laid back. They'd go through the roof if I did what you did. xD

That's why I'm getting it on the back of my shoulder. So it's easy to cover up. 

You really are obsessed with Spirit! That would be an interesting funeral. lol


----------



## Katesrider011

Jessabel said:


> Wish my parents were that laid back. They'd go through the roof if I did what you did. xD
> 
> That's why I'm getting it on the back of my shoulder. So it's easy to cover up.
> 
> You really are obsessed with Spirit! That would be an interesting funeral. lol


I think it'd be a great funeral. Bumping to Spirit music, instead of making it all sad. I hate sad stuff.


----------



## JMessier

It looks AWESOME.. Is this your first tattoo? if it is and your anything like me itll multipy into 5... i think im going back for my 6th at the end of the summer... heres a picture of the one i got for my horse when he died... i just love it.. plus i think im getting horse shoes for the next one


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

When did you have this done? :-| That is not a fresh tattoo. Do you have any more recent pics? Sorry if I'm just not understanding when you had it done, I thought it was a pic RIGHT after you had it done.


----------



## atreyu917

Loved that movie. Great tattoo choice!


----------



## Katesrider011

MacabreMikolaj said:


> When did you have this done? :-| That is not a fresh tattoo. Do you have any more recent pics? Sorry if I'm just not understanding when you had it done, I thought it was a pic RIGHT after you had it done.


I got the tattoo last Saturday, and the pic was taken about 4 hours after I got it.


----------



## atreyu917

I think my next tattoo will be horse related, but I want to also stick with the ocean theme. So I'm thinking something with Poseidon's horses or something. Maybe model after the God of War 3 games horses.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

^

That would be an EPIC tattoo.


----------



## Katesrider011

Yes that would make a nice tattoo.


----------



## Sunny

Ugh, I HATE the horses on God of War! :lol: So hard to beat.

I'm getting mine on my ankle, probably for Christmas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atreyu917

MacabreMikolaj said:


> ^
> 
> That would be an EPIC tattoo.


I can't WAIT. Too bad it'll probably be a $400+ tattoo. Somehow I gotta make it fit on my leg with my other tattoo so it's hideable haha.



Katesrider011 said:


> Yes that would make a nice tattoo.


When are you thinking you'll be able to get the Spirit one? I definitely want to see it.


----------



## atreyu917

Sunny said:


> Ugh, I HATE the horses on God of War! :lol: So hard to beat.
> 
> I'm getting mine on my ankle, probably for Christmas.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You gotta admit though....one of the most beautifully done scenes in the game. Hard....yeah somewhat. But definitely my favorite part!


----------



## Katesrider011

atreyu917 said:


> I can't WAIT. Too bad it'll probably be a $400+ tattoo. Somehow I gotta make it fit on my leg with my other tattoo so it's hideable haha.
> 
> 
> 
> When are you thinking you'll be able to get the Spirit one? I definitely want to see it.


Whenever I want to. I have the money. But I'm saving it for a trip to meet a friend in Illinois this August if all goes well. But I'll say around the end of the year possibly.


----------



## Sunny

It is definitely a nice scene! At first I didn't want to kill them because they were so pretty! But after I kept getting clobbered with hooves I decided I should probably kill them. :lol:

This is the tattoo I am likely getting.
http://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz248/TaylorRunyon/utf-8BdGVtcHF5LmpwZw.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> It is definitely a nice scene! At first I didn't want to kill them because they were so pretty! But after I kept getting clobbered with hooves I decided I should probably kill them. :lol:
> 
> This is the tattoo I am likely getting.
> http://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz248/TaylorRunyon/utf-8BdGVtcHF5LmpwZw.jpg
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I like that tattoo Sunny. Nice and simple. Yet says a lot about your interests.


----------



## atreyu917

Sunny said:


> It is definitely a nice scene! At first I didn't want to kill them because they were so pretty! But after I kept getting clobbered with hooves I decided I should probably kill them. :lol:
> 
> This is the tattoo I am likely getting.
> http://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz248/TaylorRunyon/utf-8BdGVtcHF5LmpwZw.jpg
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Them and their creepy crab legs. haha.
And I love it! Nice, simple, and tasteful!


----------



## Sunny

Thanks, guys! I'm excited. It's not going to be more than probably 1.5" tall. I'm still afraid it's going to be really painful. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> Thanks, guys! I'm excited. It's not going to be more than probably 1.5" tall. I'm still afraid it's going to be really painful. :/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not gonna lie, it's probably gonna hurt.


----------



## atreyu917

Depends on where you get it. But honestly, that won't take long at all so I doubt it'll hurt that bad. 
I did over 2 hours on the top of my foot and only one or two spots hurt. I don't have the highest pain tolerance but I didn't tear up or anything. And obviously it didn't discourage me from wanting another one!


----------



## Sunny

-sigh- I figured. I want it right above my ankle bone on my left leg. Hopefully it won't be too bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

It's worth it, though. To me anyway. But it does depend on where you get it. But I've heard it's least painful on your back. But Ankle. I imagine it will be a bit painful if it's on the bone part.


----------



## sarahver

Cool tatt, very cute 

For anyone worried that their first tatt will hurt, don't worry you might be one of the few that actually finds it enjoyable. Me? I could lie there all day on the chair. Last tatt I had, it was the _tattoo_ _artist_ that had to take a break because her hand was cramping after two hours. That was on my back, most of my back actually. I was happily in my 'zen' place ha ha.


----------



## atreyu917

I promise...PROMISE it's not that bad! That tattoo will probably take 10 minutes!
This is mine and I would say at most it was just uncomfortable


----------



## Sunny

That looks awesome, atreyu!

And thanks, sarah, for the reassurance!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Haha mine only took an Hour, I took no breaks. But it hurt but I find it better to get it over with than to take a break. The way he had me positioned, my arm fell dead asleep. That was actually the worst part was my arm falling asleep.


----------



## sarahver

^^You'll be right chicka, us horse chicks are tough as nails :twisted:

ETA: And fellas of course, sorry Kates I forgetski that you are not a girl...


----------



## Sunny

Darn right! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

sarahver said:


> ^^You'll be right chicka, us horse chicks are tough as nails :twisted:
> 
> ETA: And fellas of course, sorry Kates...


Tehee We cool. I act like a girl anyway. According to my friends


----------



## atreyu917

Thanks Sunny!

I didn't take breaks either...but I could only afford $200 at a time, so my tattoo was two one hour sessions haha. But you're right! I had to keep my foot pointed down and the positioning WAS the worst part! Not to mention when he was going over the crease at the top of my ankle my foot kept twitching haha.


----------



## atreyu917

BTW Mythbusters proved women have a higher pain tolerance than men. bwahahaha


----------



## Sunny

atreyu917 said:


> BTW Mythbusters proved women have a higher pain tolerance than men. bwahahaha


Yesssssssssss! I knew it! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Doesn't surprise me. With women having to put up with Childbirth and all


----------



## corinowalk

I've had some really easy tats and some really not so easy ones. I would say that the one on my very very lower abdomen hurt the worst. Second only to my leg. My leg is color and had to be gone over quite a bit. I sat through all of mine. I have a shoulder blade to shoulder blade cross that took 5 hours, a stamp that took 4 and my leg took 6. My bad one only took about 40 minutes but it stung the whole time.


----------



## PintoTess

AWESOME! That is absoloutely gorgeous! I want one  Her leg though  But it still looks good regardless!


----------



## Katesrider011

Thanks! I love it! It is itching like crazy right now though grrr..


----------



## PintoTess

Awwww  Thats the worst thing I bet! How long have you had it done for? I think you are very game for getting a horse! The guys around here have the southern cross, the element sign, the nautical star ect. But yours is better!


----------



## Katesrider011

PintoTess said:


> Awwww  Thats the worst thing I bet! How long have you had it done for? I think you are very game for getting a horse! The guys around here have the southern cross, the element sign, the nautical star ect. But yours is better!


Yes it's the worst so far. I've had it for one and a half weeks. Itching means it's healing. My two weeks is almost up. 

And I wanted a tattoo that fit me, considering I'm stuck with it forever, and Rain as I've said before was perfect.


----------



## PintoTess

I think that it is cool!


----------



## GreyRay

JMessier said:


> It looks AWESOME.. Is this your first tattoo? if it is and your anything like me itll multipy into 5... i think im going back for my 6th at the end of the summer... heres a picture of the one i got for my horse when he died... i just love it.. plus i think im getting horse shoes for the next one


This is a LOT like what I want to get of my passed horse, really cute tattoo!

Kates, that is a really nice work. I cry every time I see that movie. Then again, I cry every time I think about my passed horse haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Can He Star

geeees!! all i can say is ouch!!!!!!!! 
im suprised that you got one of a horse... most guys around here get the stuff that pinto tess said... i cant imagine them getting a horse..

personally i love it!! however i hate needles let alone tattoos!!!!
i would prob scream lol

make sure you post the one of spirit.... i absolutely love the movie!!


----------



## Mickey4793

Don't let the sun see your tattoo for the first 3 or 4 weeks, sunscreen or not, I've see nsome ugly as butt tattoos come about because people went in the sun with them the first few weeks even with sunscreen! Keep it covered with at least a shirt.

I got a side tattoo my first time as well, but it's on my hip. It's a magenta butterfly with a black outline. It was so vibrant and beautiful when I left the shop, and it still is over a month later. Keep it moist so that it doesn't scab, a scab could equal a loss of color. If it does scab don't pick it, if it peels don't pick it. If it itches don't scratch, but keep it moist dangit! lol.


----------



## Mickey4793

You can gently slap it, very gently, as an alternative to scratching, or apply more lubriderm.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

That's nice. I got my horse done at the end of the winter. Going to get my other horse done under her.


----------



## Katesrider011

Mickey4793 said:


> Don't let the sun see your tattoo for the first 3 or 4 weeks, sunscreen or not, I've see nsome ugly as butt tattoos come about because people went in the sun with them the first few weeks even with sunscreen! Keep it covered with at least a shirt.
> 
> I got a side tattoo my first time as well, but it's on my hip. It's a magenta butterfly with a black outline. It was so vibrant and beautiful when I left the shop, and it still is over a month later. Keep it moist so that it doesn't scab, a scab could equal a loss of color. If it does scab don't pick it, if it peels don't pick it. If it itches don't scratch, but keep it moist dangit! lol.


Well It's already went through the healing process now. It's been quite a few weeks now since I've gotten it. It turned out pretty cool. I like it a lot.


----------



## caleybooth

Sarahver, I want to get your quote tattoo'd on me! I LOVE LOVE LOVE it! I told my daughter about your quote and now she wants me to cross-stitch it and hang it in a frame for her bedroom. HA - if I only know how to cross-stitch. But I'm a huge Missouri Foxtrotter fan so I've thought about getting the MFTHBA silhouette tattoo'd on me somewhere...


----------



## sarahver

caleybooth said:


> Sarahver, I want to get your quote tattoo'd on me! I LOVE LOVE LOVE it! I told my daughter about your quote and now she wants me to cross-stitch it and hang it in a frame for her bedroom. HA - if I only know how to cross-stitch. But I'm a huge Missouri Foxtrotter fan so I've thought about getting the MFTHBA silhouette tattoo'd on me somewhere...


Aw, glad I'm not the only one that likes it  It's so girly but I really truly believe it and just wish that I could be that little girl (well, sort of little - gettin older heh) for more hoses, sigh, oh to have unlimited finances!


----------



## sarahver

*horses* Got nothing against 'hoses' but feel no need to love them ha ha.


----------



## MsBHavin

mine isn't horse related, but it means the world to me


----------



## NdAppy

Katesrider - I know this is older, but I was wondering if you could post a new pic of it and show us how it healed up and everything? Wondering how it looks now that it has completely healed.


----------



## Katesrider011

Sure Sure! Here ya go, I'm still quite pleased with it. 

Looks like it may of faded a bit. Nothing drastic to me though. I'll get a touch up a while from now more than likely.


----------



## Calmwaters

Ohh I love it! If you do the eagle I think it would look good either flying between the two but above them like its in the air, or above Spirit. It would look awsome! I want a tat but I am a chicken. LOL My little sister has two and is so terrified of needles her veins collapse when she has needed blood work done so I have no idea how she managed to get the tats.


----------



## Gidget

your tattoo turned out very well. It does look a bit faded in the brown area...not sure if it's suppose to be like that though. It's a bit squished looking in this picture but it will work to show you guys what it looks like. I am thinking about getting the eye enlarged as he made it a bit small.

Here is mine...this is right after I got it done. Mine cost nothing. I have one on my lower back and it took two hours and $200.


----------

